# Sardo: Bellu e s'arrisu



## Monisor

Hello,

Could anyone pleae help me translate the following "bellu e s'arrisu"? Does it mean "beautiful and rich" by any chance?
Thank you very much. 
Th text is from an informal letter. The person said he would apply for a post and then be "bellu e s'arrisu"

Thank you in advance for your help

Monisor


----------



## Blackman

more context please....


----------



## marco.cur

In sardo campidanese, 
s'arrisu = il riso (nel senso di ridere)
bellu = bello

Così come è scritto non significa niente. Forse è anche scritto male.

Puoi fornire più contesto?


----------



## Island

It's Sardinian dialect. S'arrisu should mean "riso" (i.e. laughter), but I am not sure about the meaning of the whole expression. I'll try and check it out.


----------



## Blackman

_Beautiful and smiling_


----------



## Monisor

Maybe it is badly written. Thank you Blackman, it makes sense what you're saying

Have a lovely evening

Monisor


----------

